# Benefits of Vinegar



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

What are the benefits of using vinegar on dogs?

What are some of its possible uses? Heard about adding to drinking water, spraying on fur and cleaning ears.

White or apple cider vinegar? Organic or not? Main differences?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard an apple cidar vinager rinse can help with inflamed skin.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs | Benefits of ACV


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I use vinegar to clean the ears once every 2 months or so, dogs love it too. Mix 50/50 with water, soak a cloth/doubled up paper towel and wipe going deep.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

seems to me that adding to drinking water could rot there teeth.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> seems to me that adding to drinking water could rot there teeth.


I had a Vet tell me just that when I was adding it to my horses feed. He said to stop, as it would eat the enamel off their teeth


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I gave ACV to my dogs for several weeks but did not see any benefit so I stopped. I would add about a teaspoon to their large meal (which includes water). One of my dogs was itchy but it did not seem to make a difference and he's actually gotten a lot better in the past week with no ACV so I doubt it really helped or hurt.


----------



## stealle (Feb 2, 2013)

Get Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, it's the best. Inexpensive at vitacost.com. You want something that says it has "mother" in it. The stuff in most stores is just distilled vinegar with some coloring to make it look like ACV. 

I dilute ACV with my reverse osmiosis water 50/50. I put it in a spray bottle and spray it on my dogs food. I think it stinks; thought the dogs would snub it the first time I fed it, but they love it. After they eat they always take a big drink of water which rinses out their mouths.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I put ACV in Gabe's food. As a younger puppy, he had two pretty severe skin infections, which I am GUESSING (vet doesn't agree) were opportunistic infections that got into breaks created by his scratching due to allergies. He was scratching a lot.

There is some evidence that ACV helps with relief of itchy allergy skin, and Gabe seems to have stopped itching as much since I started putting ACV in his food. And we haven't had any more trips to the vet with skin infections. 

Maybe the decreased itchiness and skin infections is totally unrelated to the ACV, but I think it's probably helped.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I gave ACV to my dogs for several weeks but did not see any benefit so I stopped. I would add about a teaspoon to their large meal (which includes water). One of my dogs was itchy but it did not seem to make a difference and he's actually gotten a lot better in the past week with no ACV so I doubt it really helped or hurt.


:thumbup:

I get nervous when I hear some of these home remedies or herbal stuff that cures _every single ailment_ a person _or_ dog has.
For one thing, I cannot see how it'd help with fleas, and yes, too much acid will erode tooth enamel. 

We actually use regular dog ear cleaner on our dogs and fosters, it's made to be pH balanced to not dry the ear out, and it doesn't hang around in the ear causing problems (from too much moisture). If you do use it in the ear, make sure the ear gets totally dried out after or you could have worse problems.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I get nervous when I hear some of these home remedies or herbal stuff that cures _every single ailment_ a person _or_ dog has.
> For one thing, I cannot see how it'd help with fleas


Yeah, expecting a little vinegar to help with fleas sounds ridiculous to me, too


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Regular white vinegar works great for getting rid of the smell (mildew) that can happen when the dog's gotten wet but hasn't been dried properly. Between swimming, heavy rains and high humidity last summer, that's what happened to my puppy. He was damp for 4 days straight, and was very stinky. I doused his rump (where the problem was) with white vinegar and let it dry on his fur. A week later I shampooed it out and he smelled terrific again - I learned to dry him much better after that.


----------

